

Martin Roscheisen, CEO of Nanosolar: "Biofuels don't cut it" - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/08/martin-roscheisen-ceo-nanosolar-electric-cars.php

======
wmeredith
In other news: Steve Balmer, important guy of Microsoft: "Apple doesn't cut
it."

